# Porto and the Douro



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Really fancy the idea of a short break in a couple of weeks time and would much appreciate suggestions on where to go, what to do and where to stay. Somewhere nice and slightly upmarket without it being a stitch up would be great. Maybe a river trip of some kind? All ideas appreciated + a website or phone number to book if you have it - thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look at this site MrBife

DOURONET - PORTAL TURISTICO DO DOURO

Have a look also at Douro River Cruises Reviews - Porto, Northern Portugal Attractions - TripAdvisor


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Can recommend Douro Azul. Great trip, although a bit pricey!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

blackirishgirl said:


> Can recommend Douro Azul. Great trip, although a bit pricey!



Just looked... lovely but OUCH!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Alternative to the river trips which are a fortune but a great way to see the Douro. Train you can take without joining an excursion electric or steam, 

Festa das Vindimas :: CP :: (Verso Portuguesa)
Comboio Histrico :: CP :: (Verso Portuguesa)
good Douro site Turismo do Douro
good Porto site Turismo do Porto - Portal Oficial - Home Page

Porto walk down the North side of river selection of museums, South side Port lodges, visit Portugal - The hidden gem - The famous old bookshop in Porto - Worldisround photo amazing, blow out on the local gastronomic challenge Francesinha, retail therapy El Corte Ingles, take a tram, use Metro to get around.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info - busy ploughing through it now. Are there any special 'little treasures' in terms of places to see that are either on the Douro or within striking distance of Porto and worth diverting to or spending a night at ?

Thinking, boat trip out, night and dinner somewhere and then train back ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lovely full size reproduction Caravelle moored at Vila Conde, Barcelos of cockerel fame, Guimaraes worth going to just for the pastries apart from it's historical significance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have signed up for letsbonus here in Portugal. One of the holidays on offer at the moment is a trip on the Duoro Descontos em viagens até 70%. Destinos Leiria - LetsBonus

go to the bottom of the page 


45% Desconto. No Douro, 2 dias para Navegar num Cruzeiro e Sentir as Vindímas. Hotel e Almoços Incluídos
Consiga uma viagem de 339€ por 186€ p/pax!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

We had an abosolutely excellent week oop North and thought I would post some resources for anyone else researching 

A couple of days visiting Coimbra, Lousa, Gois etc and staying here ...

Casa Nas Serras Bed & Breakfast | B&B Portugal | Bed and Breakfast in Portugal | Portugal Hotels | Visiting Portugal | Vacation in Portugal

And the rest of the time in Porto. Didn't manage the overnight Douro trip, only a one hour taster. Will be going back for that one.

Stayed here ...

.: 6ONLY - Guest House :.

Which is heartily recommended and a truly special place if you are visiting Porto


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Last year four of us did the Jules Verne Douro cruise and got a discount for not using the airfare which was included for passengers from UK. It is expensive but the boat was superb" from the Douro Azul line, crew excellent, food much better than expected, wine is a bit dear but when the arrangement was to eat ashore in hotels the boat crew brought the wine from the ship and it was included with the meals (saved a huge amount of time with everybody ordering and paying for something different). Maximum number of passengers 50 which is ideal, everybody mixed very well, the shore excursions were brilliant using the coach that followed the boat and several locks are very impressive. All in all, an excellent holiday with very like minded people.


----------

